# MariaDB upgrade issue



## fred974 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello,
I have upgraded my databases/mariadb100-server using `pkg upgrade`.
I am now trying to run `mysql_upgrade --datadir=/var/db/mysql/` but I get the following error message:

```
Looking for 'mysql' as: mysql
Looking for 'mysqlcheck' as: mysqlcheck
Error: Server version (10.0.17-MariaDB-log) does not match with the version of
the server (10.0.21-MariaDB) with which this program was built/distributed. You can
use --skip-version-check to skip this check.
FATAL ERROR: Upgrade failed
```
I know very little in database and I hope someone here could help me out


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2015)

There should be no need to run the update scripts. As far as I know you only need them if you update to the next major version. For bugfix releases it should not be needed.


----------



## fred974 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you SirDice, that's a great relief.


----------

